# Has anybody applied for free ACS re-assessment?



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Readers,

I have applied for the free review arranged as a part of transitional arrangement from ASCO to ANZSCO code and I have sent the following documents to ACS,

1. Certified copy of ACS result letter
2. A duly filled review form with the newly nominated ANZSCO code.
3. Cover Letter


I was advised by ACS not to send the original ACS letter. I have applied for the free review as my result letter is dated 18th May 2010 and I believe I am eligible for a free review.

As per the old ASCO regulations, I was assessed against 2231-79 [Java and J2EE specialist] and now I have nominated myself as Software Engineer [261313] and I am expecting a positive outcome.

Just wanted to know, Anyone else has done the same?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I was assessed as 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist) on 20th may.

I have applied for free review by submitting same documents as you, and I have nominated code 261112 - Systems Analyst. But I'm not sure if I'll get a positive outcome or the code that I've asked for.

Have you received any email acknowledgement from ACS confirming receipt of your application? I sent mine on 30th june but haven't heard from them yet.



fuel4mind said:


> Hi Readers,
> 
> I have applied for the free review arranged as a part of transitional arrangement from ASCO to ANZSCO code and I have sent the following documents to ACS,
> 
> ...


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I have received my ACS letter dated 7th April with ASCO 2231-79 with C/C++. But now the code is changed. Am i eligible for free re-assesment again from ACS? Can somebody help me?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

rajg said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my ACS letter dated 7th April with ASCO 2231-79 with C/C++. But now the code is changed. Am i eligible for free re-assesment again from ACS? Can somebody help me?
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Hi Raj, I think you are not eligible for free assessment. You are eligible if your result letter issued within the time frame: 1 May 2010 - 30 June 2010 inclusively. You need to lodge a new application.


----------



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

Rub said:


> I was assessed as 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist) on 20th may.
> 
> I have applied for free review by submitting same documents as you, and I have nominated code 261112 - Systems Analyst. But I'm not sure if I'll get a positive outcome or the code that I've asked for.
> 
> Have you received any email acknowledgment from ACS confirming receipt of your application? I sent mine on 30th June but haven't heard from them yet.



Hey rub, I have sent my application via DHL on July 08, 2010 and it got delivered today. I am planning to send a mail to ACS asking for acknowledgment and the time frame for processing the same.


----------



## rusuwi (Jul 13, 2010)

fuel4mind said:


> Hi Readers,
> 
> I have applied for the free review arranged as a part of transitional arrangement from ASCO to ANZSCO code and I have sent the following documents to ACS,
> 
> ...


Yes..I did the same and got a mail saying it will take 12 weeks.
But I saw in the review form it said it will take only 4-6 weeks.So Im not sure which is correct and Im in doubt with the result as well.
I checked the status online and it says it is re-assessment and in process.
any one has any idea how long will it take?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

rusuwi said:


> Yes..I did the same and got a mail saying it will take 12 weeks.
> But I saw in the review form it said it will take only 4-6 weeks.So Im not sure which is correct and Im in doubt with the result as well.
> I checked the status online and it says it is re-assessment and in process.
> any one has any idea how long will it take?


Hi Rusuvi,
I got an email today from ACS, same as you. It looks like a generic email form some template and may be that explains the 12 weeks. I want to go with the 4 to 6 weeks time given in the documents

app


----------



## rusuwi (Jul 13, 2010)

app said:


> Hi Rusuvi,
> I got an email today from ACS, same as you. It looks like a generic email form some template and may be that explains the 12 weeks. I want to go with the 4 to 6 weeks time given in the documents
> 
> app


Hi app,
do you know anyone who has confimed the duration of reassessment period from ACS?This is contradicting as letter says one thing and in the review form something else.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
I have applied on 30th JUne, still not got any ack from ACS.
I feel that ACS is shooting a generic mail; 12 weeks is just not possible. Why would they keep pending the work if it's not fetching them money the 2nd time.

B updated;Keep Updated,
gaurav


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

*Cover Letter*

Hi 
i am also thinking of sending the docs for reassessment. Can anybody share there covering letter (remove any personal details).

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
No need of any cover letter.
Just send the certified copy of the ACS letter, PASA3.0 form and last reference letter (it is not required, yet I sent it).


samaraweera said:


> Hi
> i am also thinking of sending the docs for reassessment. Can anybody share there covering letter (remove any personal details).
> 
> Thanks


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I got positive assesment from ACS as Network Security Specialist (2231-79). Should I need reassesment?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I got positive assesment from ACS as Network Security Specialist (2231-79) which is maped in schedule-4. I want to apply subclass 176. Should I need reassesment?


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi fuel4mind

I have sent ACS a letter nominating the ANZSCO code. My current application is still "In Process". The following thread explains my case and the letter I received from ACS http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/52817-letter-acs-reg-asco-anzsco.html.

I'm in the same boat waiting for ACS to process my application under ANZSCO code than ASCO code .

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ



fuel4mind said:


> Hi Readers,
> 
> I have applied for the free review arranged as a part of transitional arrangement from ASCO to ANZSCO code and I have sent the following documents to ACS,
> 
> Just wanted to know, Anyone else has done the same?


----------



## E36 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a question for re-assessment.
If the re-assessment turned out to be negative, does the original positive result with old ASCO code still valid? If yes, no harm to go for re-assessment right? Since it is free of charge.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Fuel4Mind,

I am going to apply Free assessment . Can you explain me what is certified copy. Do we need to get notorised the previous skills Assessment letter . I have notorised only passport copies . Please give suggesion on this.

Thanks ,
Narendra


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi E36

I think the ASCO code is anytime valid till its period of validity doesn't rely on the reassesment result. Anyway I'm not expert you can verify the same by sending a query to ACS thru the following link ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ



E36 said:


> I have a question for re-assessment.
> If the re-assessment turned out to be negative, does the original positive result with old ASCO code still valid? If yes, no harm to go for re-assessment right? Since it is free of charge.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi era7bd

Really depends on which state you want to apply for and if they have got 261399 in their list. If you are not eligible for free assesment I would recommend to wait for the SMP and proceed.

On the other hand if you are applying for relative sponsorship then you won't need any of this.

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ



era7bd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got positive assesment from ACS as Network Security Specialist (2231-79) which is maped in schedule-4. I want to apply subclass 176. Should I need reassesment?


----------



## Lankan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Hi
> i am also thinking of sending the docs for reassessment. Can anybody share there covering letter (remove any personal details).
> 
> Thanks


Hi samaraweera,

Me too from Sri Lanka and going to apply within next couple of days! By the way I'm 2231-79(J2EE) and hoping to re assess as a SE.

How about you?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi era7bd
> 
> Really depends on which state you want to apply for and if they have got 261399 in their list. If you are not eligible for free assesment I would recommend to wait for the SMP and proceed.
> 
> ...


Thx Buddy


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi Fuel4Mind,
> 
> I am going to apply Free assessment . Can you explain me what is certified copy. Do we need to get notorised the previous skills Assessment letter . I have notorised only passport copies . Please give suggesion on this.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to notarise a copy of previous assessment letter and send it with your free re-assessment application


----------



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi Fuel4Mind,
> 
> I am going to apply Free assessment . Can you explain me what is certified copy. Do we need to get notorised the previous skills Assessment letter . I have notorised only passport copies . Please give suggesion on this.
> 
> ...


Hi Narendra, 

I got it attested because the form says you need to attach a certified copy. Do it for just in case..


----------



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

rusuwi said:


> Yes..I did the same and got a mail saying it will take 12 weeks.
> But I saw in the review form it said it will take only 4-6 weeks.So Im not sure which is correct and Im in doubt with the result as well.
> I checked the status online and it says it is re-assessment and in process.
> any one has any idea how long will it take?


Hi rusuwi,

When did you send your application for re-assessment and how long did it take for the re-assessment status change ?


----------



## icebox011 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have a skills assessment for Computing Professional (Specializing in C++) that I received last Februray 2010. This is currently not in the Schedule 3 SOL. So now, I have to have my skills re-assessed. I have read that to be able to do this, I have to submit a new application for assessment. My question is, do I need to submit the same documents I passed the first time? Or just send a copy of the assessment letter?

Can anybody help me on what the process is?

Thanks


----------



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

icebox011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a skills assessment for Computing Professional (Specializing in C++) that I received last Februray 2010. This is currently not in the Schedule 3 SOL. So now, I have to have my skills re-assessed. I have read that to be able to do this, I have to submit a new application for assessment. My question is, do I need to submit the same documents I passed the first time? Or just send a copy of the assessment letter?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Since you have received your ACS result letter in Feb, you are back to square one.
You need to lodge a fresh application with latest guidelines. You can use the same documents provided if they are valid and not expired. In case of experience letters you may need to get a new one.


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

icebox011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a skills assessment for Computing Professional (Specializing in C++) that I received last Februray 2010. This is currently not in the Schedule 3 SOL. So now, I have to have my skills re-assessed. I have read that to be able to do this, I have to submit a new application for assessment. My question is, do I need to submit the same documents I passed the first time? Or just send a copy of the assessment letter?
> 
> ...


Hi Icebox
I am also in the same boat. I have received the letter from ACS on 7th April. I don't now, whether I am eligible to apply for GSM with same letter. As per me, our C++ skills will match 261399 Software and Applications Programmers. This is my thinking. Not sure. 

Can someone reply to message, whether we can apply for GSM with old letter?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

icebox011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a skills assessment for Computing Professional (Specializing in C++) that I received last Februray 2010. This is currently not in the Schedule 3 SOL. So now, I have to have my skills re-assessed. I have read that to be able to do this, I have to submit a new application for assessment. My question is, do I need to submit the same documents I passed the first time? Or just send a copy of the assessment letter?
> 
> ...


Icebox,
As per Faq from DIAC, you are eligible. check the following info

Validity of existing skill assessments
FAQ: I’ve already obtained my skills assessment in an ASCO occupation but have not lodged an application yet − is my skills assessment still valid?

Yes. If you apply for a GSM visa after 1 July 2010 you can still use your ASCO skills assessment obtained prior to 1 July 2010, provided that your ASCO skills assessment is still valid.
To allow for this, the department has correlated all ASCO occupations currently acceptable for skilled visa program purposes to their acceptable corresponding ANZSCO occupation(s). These correlations will be used to determine whether your valid ASCO skills assessment is an acceptable correlation for your ANZSCO nominated occupation. As the two occupation standards contain several differences, in some cases this may mean that one ASCO occupation correlates to several ANZSCO occupations and, conversely, that one ANZSCO occupation correlates to several ASCO occupations.
A list of the endorsed ASCO to ANZSCO correlations for skilled visa program purposes is available on the department’s website.
See: Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)


----------



## atif (Feb 1, 2010)

Dear All,

I have send my application for reassessment. it was recieved on 21st of Julybut no update from ACS, I was wondering to whom i have to send mail to check regarding my application.

Atif


----------



## sarahpasion23 (Jul 13, 2010)

hi,

I send the free review docs last August 11, 2010 and now when I check the status of my Application it's now 'Case Finalised' but no registered no yet. Does anyone of you already received the result of the free assessment review?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Just to add a timeline of my friend who was eligible for a free re-assessment. He got his result in 20days. He had filed a paper application. and was first assigned Computing Professional- Specializing in c#. After the re-assessment, he got Developer Programmer.

this is the fastest timeline I guess. what do you guys say..?


----------



## renatapeche (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi 

I sent my application for free re-assesment on August 6 and yesterday I received my ACS letter with my skills assesment in the ANZSCO Code.

Lourdes


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi era7bd
> 
> Really depends on which state you want to apply for and if they have got 261399 in their list. If you are not eligible for free assesment I would recommend to wait for the SMP and proceed.
> 
> ...



Hi Buddy,

I got network security specialist (2231-79) which is mapped under software and application programmer (261399). But job role is different. Will state consider me as software and application programmer? Any idea or experience about it.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I got network security specialist (2231-79) which is mapped under software and application programmer (261399). But job role is different. Will state consider me as software and application programmer? Any idea or experience about it.



Does this applicable only on guys who got their ACS (with old codes)results but didn't or couldn't applied to DIAC ???


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Does this applicable only on guys who got their ACS (with old codes)results but didn't or couldn't applied to DIAC ???



I got result but did not get chance apply to DIAC due to revoke modle point and just waiting for new sate plane.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I have applied for the Re assessment letter in the month of July dated around 23 . Still my skill assessment letter is in Process state. Please advice me what I have to do. 

Currently I am in USA If I get re assessment letter to India with in how many months can we apply for the VISA ? What should I do ? Its big worry for me these days.

Thanks in Advance,
Narendra

Regards,
K.Narendra Kumar


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Network Sec code*

I have also sou,
ame problm like you,

What u suggest which code is best for us

261399 is foor software ,plz tell me


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

*Need your reply please*



Rub said:


> I was assessed as 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist) on 20th may.
> 
> I have applied for free review by submitting same documents as you, and I have nominated code 261112 - Systems Analyst. But I'm not sure if I'll get a positive outcome or the code that I've asked for.
> 
> Have you received any email acknowledgement from ACS confirming receipt of your application? I sent mine on 30th june but haven't heard from them yet.


Hi Rub,

I am an SAP BW/BI Consultant. I was very confused to choose nomination code, then I also decided 261112 (Systems Analyst). Now I am waiting for my results.
Now when I saw your posting I understood that you had also nominated yourself for system analyst (being a Datawarehouse specialist, very similar to SAP BW)...I want to know about your result? Were you able to get a positive assessment as system analyst? What's your understanding about my decision? as you know we both work to provide decisive reports to end users for their businesses...Thanks for your sooner reply....

-Thank you,
-Baljinder


----------



## Georgito (Jun 29, 2010)

In my particular case it has been quite difficult this process as many of you guys, below my short story (long and tired experience) just to share with you.

2009
September: Applied to ACS as Linux Specialist
2010
April : Positive assessment as Linux Specialist 
May : Applied for SS to VIC
July : Rejected by VIC (Because of the new changes , I think)
September: Applied as a System Analyst code 261112 and did IELTS. Overall Score 7. Enough score for VIC.
October : Negative assessment from ACS ('cause i do not have 6 fu$%ng yeas of experience)
November 23: Applied as a Software Engineer code 261313 
December 1: Noticed that VIC put in his SMP Linux Specialist again.
December 6: Applied again to VIC SS with my ASCO Assessment.
December 13: I have not received yet any acknowledge of the reception of my docs. Still waiting this week.

Just wanted to release some pressure telling you my story and hoping for good news. If you think my experience can help you in some way with your process pls do not hesitate to ask.

Sorry if this is not the correct topic. :focus:

George


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Georgito said:


> In my particular case it has been quite difficult this process as many of you guys, below my short story (long and tired experience) just to share with you.
> 
> 2009
> September: Applied to ACS as Linux Specialist
> ...


--George,Thanks a ton for sharing your experience. I wish you--a very good luck for further processing for you....
I am little confused after going thru the course you went thru----Initially you were assessed positively--then how could you be rejected second time because of LESS experience? Though u must have gained more exp., give your thoughts please?
Another thing is--Systems analyst-This code is very confusing. It is new and it seems most of applications are being rejected in this code--May be even ACS doesn't knw how to evaluate applications on this code---I will keep the fingers crossed, but being a datawarehouse analyst I cannot claim my self as a devloper/programmer--so I chose system analyst which i feel suits best to an ERP consultant-----Let us see---do you ever heard ppl getting positve assessment as system analyst,please quote ? Thanks for your answer---
-Baljinder


----------

